# PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?



## xNexis (25. Oktober 2014)

*PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Hey, ich hab 3 Lüfter im PC Verbaut, die auch dauerhaft ( Wahrscheinlich auf 100% ) laufen. In Programmen wie OpenHardwareMonitor werden nur meine GPU Lüfter Angezeigt. Heißt also 4 Lüfter werden nicht Angezeigt und ich kann sie nicht runter regeln.. Kann man das beheben ?


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Vielleicht findet die BETA von dem genannten Programm die Lüfter auch einfach nur nicht.

Welches Board hast du ?
Hast du im Bios die Lüftersteuerung aktiviert ?
Wie hattest du vor die Lüfter zu steuern ?
Hast du Speedfan schon probiert ?
Hast du PWM Lüfter oder nur 3Pin ?


----------



## xNexis (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Hab das MSI Z77A G43
//Müsste eigentlich... bin mir nich sicher
Per Programme wie OpenHardwareMonitor/Speedfan
Speedfan auch schon probiert
Was sind PWM Lüfter/3 Pin ^^ ?


----------



## jpunkt (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Hi xNexis,
mal gegoogelt habe ich folgende Info gefunden:


> PWM: Geschwindigkeitsregelung über Pulsweitenmodulation. Erfordert
> 4-Poligen Lüfteranschluss.
> Vorteil: Niedrige Drehzahlen ab ca. 300 Upm möglich.
> Nachteil: Manche Lüfter machen bei geringen Drehzahlen Nebengeräusche.
> ...



Gruss der jpunkt


----------



## xNexis (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Hey, sry das ich mich so Spät melde.

Ich glaube es waren nur 3Polige Lüfter anschlüsse. Die Lüfter sind vom Tower aus schon dabei ( AeroCool Strike-X Xtreme ).

( Stecker von den Lüftern ist Unten )

Hab mich gerade nochmal auf der AeroCool seite schlau gemacht, könnte ich mir nicht auch dieses "CoolTouch E" von AeroCool holen ? Das ist ne Lüftersteuerung ^^ Oder irgend eine andere wo ich die Lüfter ggf. auch Komplett aus stellen kann.


----------



## xNexis (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Bitte ^-^ ?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Wenn die Lüfter nicht am Mainboard angeschlossenen sind, kann es die weder regeln noch dir anzeigen. Das im Bild ist ein Molex Stecker der direkt ans Netzteil kommt. Vom Bild her würde ich sagen dass die auf 5V laufen.


----------



## xNexis (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Was hälst du von der Idee mit der Lüftersteuerung von AeroCool ? Würde das gehen ?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Wenn der Lüfterstecker so aussieht:
http://h-4.abload.de/img/molex_stecker_anleitun3pcp.png

dann ja, wenn er so aussieht wie auf dem Bild oben dann nein, bzw du brauchst noch Adapter. 

Haben die Lüfter alle nur 2 Kabel? Hängen alle an dem einen Stecker? 

Selbst gemachte Bilder sind bei sowas besser als welche aus der Google Bildersuche.


----------



## xNexis (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Hab nochmal nach geguckt. Die Lüfter haben beide Anschlüsse. ^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Welche beide? 4 Polig Stecker und Buchse? Fällt mir schwer zu glauben. 

2 Kabel? 3 Kabel? Alle am gleichen? "Etwas" mehr Infos brauchts schon wenn du hilfreiche Antworten erwartest, ansonsten: happy googling.


----------



## xNexis (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

War grade dabei Bilder von einem der Lüfter zu machen.

Hier ein Anschluss:

von den Anderen konnte ich gerade leider keinen machen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Dein Netzteil ist falsch Rum eingebaut glaub ich. 

Jeder Lüfter hat Stecker und Buchse und beide sind miteinander verbunden? 

Bei dem Kabel das zum Lüfter geht sehe ich schwarz rot und gelb würde ich sagen, was passiert mit dem gelben? 

Lüfter mit 3 Anschlüssen kannst du am Mainboard laufen lassen und deren Drehzahl auslesen, wenn sie nur 2 Pins haben lassen die sich in der Regel auch steuern, du wirst nur keine Drehzahl auslesen können. 

Lüftersteuerung sollte in dem Fall auch funktionieren.

Was sind das überhaupt für Lüfter? Beim Gehäuse dabei? Die Lüftersteuerung kostet 25€, da kriegt man schon fast 3 ziemlich gute Lüfter für..


----------



## xNexis (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Kannst du mir eine Empfehlen ? Mit der CoolTouch R kann man die Lüfter leider nicht Komplett ausschalten


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Warum willst du die überhaupt komplett ausschalten?


----------



## xNexis (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Stimmt auch wieder ^^.

Werd mir wohl  dann Cooltouch E anstelle von R holen^^


----------



## xNexis (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Hab grade nochmal geschaut:
Wenn ich statt den Rechten stecker am Netzteil anstecke, kann ich doch auch den Linken an den hier Anschließen ( Bild 2, SysFan 3 ) und dann kann ich den doch auch steuern oder ?. der Stecker von meinem Lüfter hat 3 "Pins". aber ich hab auch noch Sysfan 1/2 die 4 Pins haben, deswegen frag ich grade nochmal.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC erkennt Lüfter nicht ?*

Deswegen hab ich nach Bildern und der Zahl der Kabel gefragt.. das ist ein ganz normaler 3 Pin Lüfterstecker mit Tacholeitung, den kannst du direkt am MB anschließen und über die Molex Stecker noch 1-2 weitere, sollten dann alle auf ähnlicher Drehzahl laufen, je nach Mainboard können 3 aber zu viel sein. Meiner Meinung nach reichen 2 Lüfter (vorne unten, hinten oben) aber eh aus. 

Bei manchen MBs kann man an den 4 Pin Anschlüssen auch 3 Pin Lüfter steuern, das lässt sich im UEFI, durch testen oder im Handbuch rausfinden.

Aber auf keinen Fall den Lüfter an Mainboard UND Netzteil anschließen!


----------

